# Everyone who thinks Chase is a long hair take a look



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here are pics of Sam and 5 and 6 months with fluff on his ears just like Chase! Chase is going to be plush just like his father!


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Sam definitely had a longer coat when he was a pup than I would have guessed. Hard to make out how much ear fuzzies he has (especially INSIDE the ear) but regardless, it does seem like he shortened up with age. However Chase turns out, he sure is handsome


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Sam definitely had a longer coat when he was a pup than I would have guessed. Hard to make out how much ear fuzzies he has (especially INSIDE the ear) but regardless, it does seem like he shortened up with age. However Chase turns out, he sure is handsome


Unfortunately it's the only pics they have. And his coat lentgh as a puppy surprised me too Chase looks shorter from looking at pics here do you think the same Chase looks shorter to me


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> Sam definitely had a longer coat when he was a pup than I would have guessed. Hard to make out how much ear fuzzies he has (especially INSIDE the ear) but regardless, it does seem like he shortened up with age. However Chase turns out, he sure is handsome


In my gallery on my phone I can zoom in on the ears and when I do it looks about the same give or take a hair or two


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

I do think Chase's coat on his legs, shoulder area appear shorter than Sam's a that age. I have to say, I am actually really surprised. Apparently coats can go through some pretty dramatic changes though. Who knows what'll happen. 

Enjoy your boy, he seems to have a very sweet temperament and seems like a fun dog.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I was never part of that coat debate, but can you please, please share why it's so important? The curiosity is just killing me! lol


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> I do think Chase's coat on his legs, shoulder area appear shorter than Sam's a that age. I have to say, I am actually really surprised. Apparently coats can go through some pretty dramatic changes though. Who knows what'll happen.
> 
> Enjoy your boy, he seems to have a very sweet temperament and seems like a fun dog.


Looking at Sam's pics and looking at Chase. Chase looks shorter all around to me the only thing that looks the same is the bushy tail. Remember Chase's mom a short hair which may be why Chase's fur seems shorter


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I was never part of that coat debate, but can you please, please share why it's so important? The curiosity is just killing me! lol


People on here said the breeder wouldn't be able to produce pics of Sam with fluff on the eara. So one here are the pics of Sam with fluff on the ears and two Sam seems much longer then I expected Chase is shorter then him.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

I do wonder if there is a correlation between two stock coats producing a long coat, vs. two long stocks passing the genes, vs a parent of each coat type- and the phenotype expressed in the offspring? Is it possible two short coats who throw a rec gene and create a long coat typically display as a shorter long coat? Ahh, any genetics buffs out there?


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Is Sam the dad of chase or a littermate? Very cute puppy either way!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> People on here said the breeder wouldn't be able to produce pics of Sam with fluff on the eara. So one here are the pics of Sam with fluff on the ears and two Sam seems much longer then I expected Chase is shorter then him.


Yes, I saw that, and thanks for responding to my question By the way, I loved the video's playing with the Old English Sheepdog - made me tired!

Anyway - outside of that picture stuff and all - do you just really want your pup to look just like his dad or do you really care if he's medium or plush or long or whatever? I'm just wondering why all the hullaboolu ever happened over that at all. I've been watching with some interest (and humor) though - so I'm just the curious cat!:laugh: Thanks!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> Is Sam the dad of chase or a littermate? Very cute puppy either way!


Sam is Chase's dad


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > People on here said the breeder wouldn't be able to produce pics of Sam with fluff on the eara. So one here are the pics of Sam with fluff on the ears and two Sam seems much longer then I expected Chase is shorter then him.
> ...


One the breeder said he looks just like his dad and I believe it as Chase ages he looks more and more like Sam. Two I don't care but I know he will not be long and clearly he isn't a short haired............ Given the pics of Sam......... I'd call Chase a "short" plush


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Sam is Chase's dad


So cool to see the sire as a pup. i think they will be very similar. Chases has really similar colouring etc.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Sam is Chase's dad
> ...


Not counting the coat lentghs difference they look the same


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Not counting the coat lentghs difference they look the same


Idiot Savant playing all day loooong!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Not counting the coat lentghs difference they look the same
> ...


???


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Idiot Savant playing all day loooong!


Stone you're a wild and crazy gal


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Stone you're a wild and crazy gal


Thanks!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

T-Bone'sMamma said:


> I do wonder if there is a correlation between two stock coats producing a long coat, vs. two long stocks passing the genes, vs a parent of each coat type- and the phenotype expressed in the offspring? Is it possible two short coats who throw a rec gene and create a long coat typically display as a shorter long coat? Ahh, any genetics buffs out there?


I am not a genetics expert.

But here is what I can tell you. In the early 90's my former employer, mentor and friend imported 3 dogs from East Germany, a stud and two bitches. All three were stock coat, the male was sable and the two bitches were black and tan. In every single litter produced off that foundation there was one long coat and one black born. At no point did my boss introduce anything other then stock coat, and never a black. 
Now, I can say that Buds grandsire was sable, stock coat, and I can tell you that the line produced sables. But always one black-always female, and one long coat-also female. At no time was a litter of long coats produced. It was always just one. The males were always sable, the females black and tan, except the one black. In only two litters did that vary, we got a long coat black female, just one. And another litter produce a black and red male, Bud.
So yes, two stock coats can produce a long coat. Bud is a few generations off the initial stock and his sire line that I know of has no long coats and no blacks, but he had a long coat sister and a black sister. He has what I would call a 'plush' coat, he almost has a mane his coat is so thick. He never had ear floofies.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> So cool to see the sire as a pup. i think they will be very similar. Chases has really similar colouring etc.


I agree and they are both very handsome. Can't wait to see pictures of Chase in a couple of more months. They grow so fast from puppy to teen to adult!!!


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> annabirdie said:
> 
> 
> > So cool to see the sire as a pup. i think they will be very similar. Chases has really similar colouring etc.
> ...


And the fact that Chase is surprisingly shorter then his dad which shocked me given the breeder said several times to me "Chase looks exactly like Sam when he was a pup" Chase looks shorter to me.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a long stock boy ( I think )and apart from my boy having ear floofies butt floofies and a bushy tail his coat leanth is about the same as you boy's just don't get to hung up on coat type the most important thing is that you have a happy healthy very hadsome german shepherd dog just love him for who and what he is


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

Aww Chase's dad was such a beautiful pup. I cannot wait too see what chase will turn out like  I do wonder how my Kaya will grow as well. Her fur has shortened a bit, I was hoping her fur to get longer like her father but I love her the way she is <3


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm not sure how it works but Brick's father have short stock coat and he often produces LC puppies with different females who also have short stock coat.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Does it really matter to you how Chases coat is, how much he will weigh or how tall he gets ? That is all you talk about... How about his training or wonderful temperament or something like that instead of this constant debate on his coat and height and weight.
Just saying


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Does it really matter to you how Chases coat is, how much he will weigh or how tall he gets ? That is all you talk about... How about his training or wonderful temperament or something like that instead of this constant debate on his coat and height and weight.
> Just saying


Amen


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling that Chase will have a plush coat whether it grows that way naturally or not....


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Chase will have a plush coat whether it grows that way naturally or not....


Lol!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dotbat215 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Chase will have a plush coat whether it grows that way naturally or not....


And whether or not "plush" is actually a coat _type_ and not just a coat _texture_. (It's not!)


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Sam at 9 months


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't know how old he is in this pic but I'd say 7-8 months


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sabis Mom, I don't think that's quite what T'Bone'sMamma was getting at. We know that two stock coats can produce longcoats if both carry the gene, (and that both MUST carry the gene to produce any coaties). I think her question was whether the coat length of the puppies varies depending on whether the parents are two long stock coats vs two stock coats that carry the gene.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> annabirdie said:
> 
> 
> > So cool to see the sire as a pup. i think they will be very similar. Chases has really similar colouring etc.
> ...


I can't wait either I'm also wondering if he will be black blanket or black saddle. Sam is a black blanket Charm Chase's mom is a black saddle. Some days Chase looks like he may go black saddle other days black blanket what do think right now saddle or blanket


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

wyominggrandma said:


> Does it really matter to you how Chases coat is, how much he will weigh or how tall he gets ? That is all you talk about... How about his training or wonderful temperament or something like that instead of this constant debate on his coat and height and weight.
> Just saying


No it doesn't but I know he isn't long haired and it just seems like he may be bigger then his parents Chase is 52 pounds the breeder told me Sam was only about 45 pounds at 6 months and alot of people say Chase is big for 6 months and say he will be like 120 I don't think he'll get that big maybe 90-95 maybe 100.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Sabis Mom, I don't think that's quite what T'Bone'sMamma was getting at. We know that two stock coats can produce longcoats if both carry the gene, (and that both MUST carry the gene to produce any coaties). I think her question was whether the coat length of the puppies varies depending on whether the parents are two long stock coats vs two stock coats that carry the gene.


 I kind of knew that was what she was saying, what I was pointing out was that with no coaties anywhere they still pop up, and at one point I would almost have said that Bud was a coatie but no floofies, and his aunt Bear who was the only black long coat, had a coat like a Newf. It was super long and thick.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sam is a saddleback.

Some groomers have told me that speutering can make a coat even longer.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sam is a saddleback.
> 
> Some groomers have told me that speutering can make a coat even longer.


Lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Idiot Savant playing all day loooong!


Take away the Savant and its about right


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Sam is a saddleback.
> 
> Some groomers have told me that speutering can make a coat even longer.


????


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sabis mom said:


> I kind of knew that was what she was saying, what I was pointing out was that with no coaties anywhere they still pop up, and at one point I would almost have said that Bud was a coatie but no floofies, and his aunt Bear who was the only black long coat, had a coat like a Newf. It was super long and thick.


Ah, got it.  We have already covered that ground with the OP though - numerous of us have mentioned that we have coaties out of parents that were both stock coats. That point does seem to be continually overlooked by her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sam and Chase are both saddlebacks.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

amburger16 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Seriously, I think they call it spay bitch coat?? Males get it too. Any groomers out there? It can make the coats get woolly and longer on a long coated dog due to the altered hormones.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Seriously, I think they call it spay bitch coat?? Males get it too. Any groomers out there? It can make the coats get woolly and longer on a long coated dog due to the altered hormones.


It can be true. Probably different with different dogs. We got an English Setter at 7 who had just been spayed. Her coat changed to that woolly/cottony texture after about a year. My first Rott got a little wavy after being neutered, but my second one didn't change at all.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Seriously, I think they call it spay bitch coat?? Males get it too. Any groomers out there? It can make the coats get woolly and longer on a long coated dog due to the altered hormones.


I had never heard of it, but a simple Google search shows sure enough, that's a thing! Oh man...


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

OP- Does Chase have his own room and full size bed. All the pictures I see are of him in that room. I am just curious, LJ would be fuming with jealousy


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Seriously, I think they call it spay bitch coat?? Males get it too. Any groomers out there? It can make the coats get woolly and longer on a long coated dog due to the altered hormones.


I've seen it happen on long haired dachshunds. I knew a champion LH dachshund that got a wooly, fuzzy coat after being spayed.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I still don't understand the obsession with this dogs coat. Is it because you dislike long coats?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

mjackson0902 said:


> OP- Does Chase have his own room and full size bed. All the pictures I see are of him in that room. I am just curious, LJ would be fuming with jealousy


It's my room he sleeps on my bed


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> It's my room he sleeps on my bed


Oh Ok  Just curious! I think I have OCD because I look at surroundings in every picture and all that hair would absolutely kill me.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Seriously, I think they call it spay bitch coat?? Males get it too. Any groomers out there? It can make the coats get woolly and longer on a long coated dog due to the altered hormones.


Agree 100%. But only with the long(er) coated dogs. The coats also become dull. I can see from a distance if a longer coated dog has been neutered/spayed or not.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Agree 100%. But only with the long(er) coated dogs. The coats also become dull. I can see from a distance if a longer coated dog has been neutered/spayed or not.



I guess the longer coated dogs would have the effects magnified, but I find it very interesting that you found you can notice this from a distance. Is that due to a dull coat or would other factors come into play?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I guess the longer coated dogs would have the effects magnified, but I find it very interesting that you found you can notice this from a distance. Is that due to a dull coat or would other factors come into play?


The tail and underbelly hair grow longer and thinner. They have weid fluff on top of their head as well. The coats are just no shiny and flowy, no luster. If I see a Golden retriever that I think looks great, it is always an intact one, male or female.
My neighbor has a long coated GSD and he let him talk into neutering by his vet at 6 months of age and voila, lousy coat and no muscle build up


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfy dog said:


> MineAreWorkingline said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the longer coated dogs would have the effects magnified, but I find it very interesting that you found you can notice this from a distance. Is that due to a dull coat or would other factors come into play?
> ...


My longcoat female was spayed at a year. Her coat was full and gorgeous. No change at all.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

interestly Sams coat looks different than I would have pictured at this age however I believe you've missed the point of what us long coat people are referring to as the signature ear floofies. I guess it's too hard to describe in words. regardless of how long your pups coat ends up, the bottom line missed over and over again is that genetically - he's a long coat. sure, call plush a coat type but there is no plush coat gene.

although both adorable, I don't think Chase and Sam resemble each other any more than the next black and red west german showline pup. head, ear set, expression and conformation all appear very different.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> My longcoat female was spayed at a year. Her coat was full and gorgeous. No change at all.


I can only speak from my own personal experience with multiple intact dogs and from what I have seen. IMO, GSDs do not truly, physically mature until 3-5 years. The same can be said of cats. Speutered or not, one can see the difference at one year, five years, and nine years especially on long coats. So if a dog is speutered prior to maturity, nobody really knows what they would have looked like with maturity to compare before and after. Maybe it might even be better? 

I had only one dog neutered as an adult due to medical reasons and the physical impact was astounding.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

missed my edit time: 

I'm sure there are dedicated sites to explain this in more detail, but here's a cliff note. not trying to debate, only educate...

The gene responsible for coat length is designated as FGF5 (fibroblast growth factor-5). It is an autosomal recessive gene. Recessive genes remain "hidden" unless two copies are inherited. There are two variants of the gene for coat length, called alleles. Each parent contributes one allele. One possible allele is given the designation "L" (for short coat) and the other "l" (for long coat). The "L" form is the dominant allele, meaning coat length in an animal would be short coated if both inherited alleles OR a single copy of the "L" allele are inherited by the offspring. In order for the coat to be long or fluffy both inherited copies must be the "l" allele. Obviously, a dog may be either "LL" or "Ll" or "lL" or "ll". The dog with the latter allele pair will be long coated, while the others will all have short coats. However, the "ll", "Ll" or "lL" allele pattern means that these dogs are carriers of the allele for long coat and may, if bred to another dog who possesses an "l" allele, result in progeny who are long coated. Dogs who are "LL" are short coated and even if bred with another dog who possesses the "l" allele will produce only short coated dogs because the "L" allele is the dominate allele.


----------

